# Electric Go-Kart Business Idea



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

I like it.
Now to see if anyone else near me (with money) likes it.


----------



## Mannyman (Jul 26, 2007)

Who knew..?
Local company already exists:
http://www.electramotorsports.com


----------



## rbgrn (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow, have a look at this! http://www.electramotorsports.com/rsr.html

*STANDARD FEATURES*
:: 4130 Mig Welded Chassis
:: Powder Coated Frame
:: 15 HP Series Wound Motor
:: Sevcon 0-400 Amp Controller
:: Four 12V 50AH AGM Batteries
:: Aluminum Differential
:: 1145 TGP 1.25” Solid Axle
:: 5 Bearing Rear Axle Mounting
:: Belt Drive
:: Rack and Pinion Steering
:: Dual Rear Disc Brakes
:: Stainless Steel Braided Lines
:: Dot 5 Brake Fluid
:: Brake Cut Off Switch
:: Auto Charge Pick Up
:: Four Point Seatbelt Harness
:: Four Position Seat Adjustment
:: Color Coded Pedals
:: Fully Enclosed Bumper System
:: Gel Coated Fiberglass


----------

